# Help! Obtaining Utrogestan/Progreterone tablets in UK



## Oestre (Oct 3, 2009)

hi,

Myself and my partner have just got back from an ICSI cycle in Czech Republic.

We bought most meds there at the clinic, but one of the other patients told us she was getting Utrogestan in UK on presecription no probs so we only bought two packs there.

Unfortunately my GP is not keen on prescribing this as he says it's not his specialist medical area (fair enough). *However* this means I now only have *8 days* of Utrogestan left (implanted Tuesday 9th). 

I've contacted the clinic in Czech Republic for help, but the post is slow from there and this is stressing us out  so the sooner it's resolved the better.

Any helpful suggestions appreciated!!

SCE


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi SCE,

Sorry you had such a stressful time, I hope you managed to get it sorted out (sorry wasn't able to reply at the time).

Just thought I'd post for future for anyone else searching. Progesterone products can only be prescribed on prescription in the UK. You would need an original signed prescription from a UK Doctor (or from an EU or Swiss Dr) to take to a Pharmacy in order to get a supply.

If you are going for treatment abroad then it is worth checking with own GP or local fertility clinic to see if they would help with drugs/prescribing for your cycle, as it might be easier for you, however you need to be aware that they are under no obligation to do this. You should always check with your treatment clinic what they will be supplying you with (not all of them will prescribe the full course of meds as they may expect you to get them from home)

It is unlikely that a UK Dr would prescibe for you on the NHS but they may be willing to write a private prescription. Again they have no obligation to do so though as they are not treating you and if they do prescribe then they would also be liable should anything go wrong as a result of this treatment.

Hope Czech clinic were able to resolve things for you  
Maz x


----------

